# Creatine effects on heart rate



## cosmosHacker (Jun 2, 2012)

I feel like my heart rate goes up if I take six or more capsules of them even with the same amount of workout.
Anyone know why this is?


----------



## ThreeGigs (Jun 2, 2012)

Creatine lets you do more work.
More work requires more oxygen, which requires a higher heart rate.


----------



## PushAndPull (Jun 2, 2012)

Placebo. You're thinking to much about it. Stop taking the creatine before your workout, that should help kill the placebo.


----------



## Bnjf (Jun 3, 2012)

Push is right. The mind is a powerful thing and thinking about stuff too much can lead to anxiety. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cosmosHacker (Jun 12, 2012)

Bnjf said:


> Push is right. The mind is a powerful thing and thinking about stuff too much can lead to anxiety.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2



I agree that the mind is a powerful thing, and that can happen, but I never thought hey these Creatine pills are going to give me a higher heart rate. I wasn't anxious about them.


----------



## blergs. (Jun 12, 2012)

I NEVER herd of that before. maybe they are tanted with something?
where did you get them? and whats is the Name of em?


----------



## Cork (Jun 12, 2012)

Well let's take a second to observe qualitative measurement vs quantitative measurement.  You "feel" like your HR is increased, or you actually measured it and it is indeed increased?

Regardless, like others have said, creatine has no affect on blood pressure or HR.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Jun 12, 2012)

Maybe if you were on creating monohydrate and you were forcing 2-3 liters of fluid. Then in that case you would possibly be in a fluid overload and YES your heart rate would be increased. 

Subjectively - yes
Objectively - where's the data?


----------



## VolcomX311 (Jun 12, 2012)

Some studies show that creatine is actually heart healthy (heart is a muscle as well), some studies show no effect, but of the studies I've ran into, increased HR wasn't one of the side effects.  Nothing about creatine "ought" to increase HR, as creatine requires action to utilize it, otherwise, it just sits in the blood.   You could argue that your work output is increased as a result of creatine use, and therefore, your HR is increased from the increased work output, but if you're just sitting there, nothing about creatine would increase HR on its own.  Unless your creatine caps have caffeine in them or something.


----------



## cosmosHacker (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks for the info guys. I got them from Wal-Mart; the brand name is Wieder. 

As for objective/subjective, I can feel when my heart pumps really hard. Some things don't need an instrument to see that there is a difference.

Of course the idea that it allows me to work harder and therefore my heart rate would increase from that. I've never sat around with these things.


----------



## blergs. (Jun 15, 2012)

Yes when you work out your heart will work harder.....


----------



## colochine (Jun 15, 2012)

blergs. said:


> Yes when you work out your heart will work harder.....



Who says? Sounds like broscience to me brah!


----------



## packers6211 (Jun 15, 2012)

I myself never heard of this either. I'm sure like some other said the more work you push out the more pump your heart will have but I don't think it's anything like a stim effect would have.


----------

